# casa de r/c



## airosa

Uma dúvida mais.

Casa de r/c.

É uma abreviação de um anuncio de venda. Que pode significar?

Obrigada desde já.


----------



## ARARA

Olá, Airosa. 

R/c normalmente significa rés-do-chão. 
 
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## airosa

Obrigada. 

Foi tão simples.


----------



## Ging3r

Ajuda para *R/C* 4460-314 Senhora da Hora

Minha solução para o espanhol: *Piso* 4460-314 Senhora da Hora

Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Ging3r said:


> Ajuda para *R/C* 4460-314 Senhora da Hora
> 
> Minha solução para o espanhol: *Piso* 4460-314 Senhora da Hora
> 
> Obrigado.


 
R/C= rés-do-chão, em espanhol, _'piso bajo'_ (al nível de la calle).

O seu endereço é bastante estranho. _'4460-314 Senhora da Hora_' é o Código Postal (Senhora da Hora é a localidade, 4460 o código da localidade e 314 o código da rua, ou, eventualmente,até da casa, porque o actual código postal português é muito detalhado, havendo ruas muito pequenas com mais de um código postal). Digo que é estranho porque o endereço normal compõe-se assim:
*Rua* (Avenida, Praça, Largo, etc) *xxxxxxxxxxxxx*, *yy* (número de porta), *zz* (piso: cave, rés-do-chão, 1º andar, 2º andar, etc)
Localidade:*xxxxx*
Código Postal: *xxxx-xxx YYYYYYYYYYYYY* 

Exemplo:

Rua do Fala-Só, nº 40, r/c
Senhora da Hora
4630-321 Senhora da Hora


----------



## Ging3r

Olá novamente 
o contexto é sob anúncio de Seguros Continente ou Modelo e é assim:

"Modelo Continente Seguros - Sociedade de Mediação, Lda
Sede: R.*(que acho que é rua) *João Mendonça, 529 4464-501 Senhora da Hora
Atendimento ao Público: Continente de Matosinhos - Rua *(agora assim?) *João Mendonça, 505 4464-03
Senhora da Hora e Av. Fabril do Norte, 777 - *R/C *4460-314 Senhora da Hora
Capital Social Eu. 15.000
Nº P.Colectiva *(pessoa jurídica -> CIF em espanhol?)* e Nº de registo na *2ª CRC* *(**Código do **Registo **Comercial, non é, como é em espanhol?)* PORTO (2ª secção) 504 612 131. Inscrita no ISP *(Instituto de Seguros de Portugal)* como agente de seguros sob o número 407.242.829 desde 27/01/2007, registo que pode ser comprovado no site www.isp.pt, estando autorizada a exercer a sua actividade em seguros de todos os ramos"

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Carfer

Ging3r said:


> Olá novamente
> o contexto é sob anúncio de Seguros Continente ou Modelo e é assim:
> 
> "Modelo Continente Seguros - Sociedade de Mediação, Lda
> Sede: R.*(que acho que é rua ) *João Mendonça, 529 4464-501 Senhora da Hora
> Atendimento ao Público: Continente de Matosinhos - Rua *(agora assim? da igual) *João Mendonça, 505 4464-03
> Senhora da Hora */* e Av. Fabril do Norte *(dos direcciones distintas)*, 777 - *R/C **(rés-do-chão) *piso bajo en español 4460-314 Senhora da Hora
> Capital Social Eu. 15.000
> Nº P.Colectiva *(Número de pessoa colectiva pessoa jurídica -> CIF em espanhol?)* e Nº de registo na *2ª CRC* *(Conservatória** do **Registo **Comercial, non é, como é em espanhol?)* PORTO (2ª secção) 504 612 131. Inscrita no ISP *(Instituto de Seguros de Portugal)* como agente de seguros sob o número 407.242.829 desde 27/01/2007, registo que pode ser comprovado no site www.isp.pt, estando autorizada a exercer a sua actividade em seguros de todos os ramos"
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## airosa

Como se pode interpretar "para seu rés-do-chão" na seguinte frase:

_Por mim sugeria-lhe que o levasse para o seu rés-do-chão..._

1. andar térreo da sua casa;
2. seu apartamento no rés-do-chão;
3. sua casa de rés-do-chão?

Só há uma interpretação possível ou cabem várias?


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Como se pode interpretar "para seu rés-do-chão" na seguinte frase:
> 
> _Por mim sugeria-lhe que o levasse para o seu rés-do-chão..._
> 
> 1. andar térreo da sua casa;
> 2. seu apartamento no rés-do-chão;
> 3. sua casa de rés-do-chão?
> 
> Só há uma interpretação possível ou cabem várias?


 
As duas primeiras são viáveis, a terceira não. Entre as duas primeiras, só em concreto lhe poderia dizer qual delas se aplica. Talvez a segunda, mas é especulação.


----------



## vf2000

Não usamos esta expressão, mas acho que para saber a resposta depende de onde os personagens estejam no momento. Se estiverem no andar superior, a primeira talvez seja viável. Se estiverem em outra casa, eu voto na segunda. É a minha impressão. AXÉ


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada pelas respostas.


Carfer said:


> As duas primeiras são viáveis, a terceira não. Entre as duas primeiras, só em concreto lhe poderia dizer qual delas se aplica. Talvez a segunda, mas é especulação.


Bom, é a frase de um pequeno conto de Lobo Antunes, mas acho que o contexto não ajuda muito. Está aqui.


----------



## anaczz

Pelo texto, parece ser mesmo a segunda opção a que faz mais sentido.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Pelo texto, parece ser mesmo a segunda opção a que faz mais sentido.


 
Concordo e compreendo a dificuldade da airosa. O texto não dá pista nenhuma. O contexto que permite a dedução não é o do texto escrito, é o da experiência de viver aqui há muitos anos.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada por terem dissipado as minhas dúvidas.

Se não é um grande abuso da minha parte... Que impressão têm: queria sugerir que o levasse para casa só para lavar ou para deixar? Ou seja, para viverem juntos?

_____________________
Agradeço as correções.


----------

